# At Kauai Beach Club now, Ko Olina next week



## calberry (Sep 9, 2012)

We traded our 2BR Timberlodge for a 2BR ocean front here at the Kauai Beach club.  They put us in a 7th floor, corner room in the Kilohana wing, which is a wonderful location...no real reason to leave our balcony  

We were in Kauai for 2 weeks 23 years ago for our 20th anniv., but this is our first time back.  We stopped to visit this property back then, but it was a Westin Hotel...LOTS of changes.

They put a little pressure on us to visit the new Kauai Lagoons development, but we politely declined  We might walk over there to look around though.

We rented a Mustang convertible :whoopie: , and will head over to Waimea Canyon tomorrow.

Let me know if I can answer any questions.

Steve


----------



## lancejr (Sep 9, 2012)

calberry said:


> We traded our 2BR Timberlodge for a 2BR ocean front here at the Kauai Beach club.  They put us in a 7th floor, corner room in the Kilohana wing, which is a wonderful location...no real reason to leave our balcony
> 
> We were in Kauai for 2 weeks 23 years ago for our 20th anniv., but this is our first time back.  We stopped to visit this property back then, but it was a Westin Hotel...LOTS of changes.
> 
> ...



We are going to Maui and Kauai next July - one week at Maui Ocean Club and one week at one of the Kauai Marriott timeshares.    We haven't booked Kauai yet. Any suggestion on which one to stay at.  It would be me, my wife, and our three kids (ages 9-16).      Thanks!!


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 9, 2012)

calberry said:


> We traded our 2BR Timberlodge for a 2BR ocean front here at the Kauai Beach club.  They put us in a 7th floor, corner room in the Kilohana wing, which is a wonderful location...no real reason to leave our balcony
> 
> We were in Kauai for 2 weeks 23 years ago for our 20th anniv., but this is our first time back.  We stopped to visit this property back then, but it was a Westin Hotel...LOTS of changes.
> 
> ...



Wondering how the Waimea area looks after the fire that burned over 3000 acres.   We were on Kauai during that week, so couldn't go up the canyon.


----------



## swaits (Sep 9, 2012)

lancejr said:


> We are going to Maui and Kauai next July - one week at Maui Ocean Club and one week at one of the Kauai Marriott timeshares.    We haven't booked Kauai yet. Any suggestion on which one to stay at.  It would be me, my wife, and our three kids (ages 9-16).      Thanks!!



First, congrats on planning to visit Kauai. It's a beautiful island. Less touristy, more earthy, with tons of great outdoors.

My opinions of all three..

*Waiohai*. Pool areas aren't huge. But, overall family friendly place. Pool can be noisy. Depending on the time of year, the surf can be quite brutal here. Like, don't put your little kids in it or they will get sucked away brutal. Located in Poipu which is a great, if a little more sleepy, area of the island.

*Kauai Beach Club*. Last time we stayed here our OF 1BR was just a kitchenette, not full kitchen. Property felt older, but was furnished well and clean enough. In my opinion, this is sitting on one of the best beaches you'll ever find due to the sea break for the cruise ship docks; makes for very calm surf. There are a few sharp rock formations out there though. Very nice pool area. Centrally located.

*Kauai Lagoons*. Quieter. Smaller. More remote feeling, but still centrally located (everything will require driving though). Probably more enjoyable for us childless folks willing to pay extra points to skip hanging out with so many kiddos. Not exactly beach friendly; you'll want to hike or drive over to KBC for that. Some complain about the airplanes, but really, *LIH* is not a busy airport.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 9, 2012)

calberry said:


> We were in Kauai for 2 weeks 23 years ago for our 20th anniv., but this is our first time back. Steve



So, you're celebrating forty-three years of marriage this year? AWESOME!!!!! You're my new hero! Glad to hear you like your oceanfront unit, too. We just closed on a 2BR OF at KBC, and can't wait to return as owners next year. We love the location, and really liked how the renovated units turned out. (Wish they had full kitchens and W/D, though.)


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 9, 2012)

swaits said:


> First, congrats on planning to visit Kauai. It's a beautiful island. Less touristy, more earthy, with tons of great outdoors.
> 
> My opinions of all three..
> 
> ...



Sigh....

Waiohai is located next to Poipu beach which has a special, rocked in kiddie area. Probably the safest place for tiny ones to play in ocean water on the whole island!!! It is about a 5-10 minute sandy beach walk to get to that part of the beach from the Waiohai, so you may not have seen it?? Yes, the ocean directly by the Waiohai is deeper and can have big waves. Most of the time it's fun to play in, but definitely gets deep quickly!  There is a lifeguard for the area as well. The kiddie area is to the left of the lifeguard, and there is a playground near it as well (still on the beach).  

Kauai Beach Club/Kauai Marriott Resort in Lihue. *Beautiful* sandy beach. Water can be icky. This is a port with cruise ships coming in and out, and other boats so sometimes a bit of oil. Protected, but the water can have "stuff" floating in it, as there are fewer waves washing in and out. Last time I went in to my knees, I got out again, as there were a lot of small sticks and things hitting my legs. My girls were grossed out by the stuff getting in their faces or hair so they also quickly came out. Other people have had better experiences, though, on their visits. We've tried it a couple times and never really liked it much for water play. The pool at the resort is awesome, though! 

We've been coming to the Poipu area for years - liked it especially when our girls were young as it was so safe for them. Now it is still fun as it's a great place to snorkel and boogie board, without being like the Brennecke beach boogie boarding and surfing which takes more skill to go out in.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

We have stayed at all three and used to own at Waiohai, which we sold through Marriott Resales two years ago because it is not a lockoff.  My humble (not really) opinions for what they are worth:
1)  Kauai Lagoons has the nicest timeshare units I have ever stayed in.  This resort would far and away be my favorite for a party of all adults, but....
2)  Waiohai would be my recommendation for a party like yours with several kids.
3)  Kauai Beach Club is in the middle of more action and the grounds are beautiful, but the villas (converted hotel rooms) themselves are the least desirable of the dozen or so MVCI resorts we have stayed at.  The older section in Maui (also a hotel conversion) is so much nicer than KBC (even after KBC's recent renovations) that they are not even in the same ballpark.  Take KBC only if you cannot get either of the other two resorts.


----------



## Docklander (Sep 10, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> 1)  Kauai Lagoons has the nicest timeshare units I have ever stayed in.




Wow! That's a big call considering you own Maui Sequel. I couldn't get in to see the rooms at Kauai Lagoons when I drove there today....now I'm really wishing I'd been able to get in! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## burg1121 (Sep 10, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> We have stayed at all three and used to own at Waiohai, which we sold through Marriott Resales two years ago because it is not a lockoff.  My humble (not really) opinions for what they are worth:
> 1)  Kauai Lagoons has the nicest timeshare units I have ever stayed in.  This resort would far and away be my favorite for a party of all adults, but....
> 2)  Waiohai would be my recommendation for a party like yours with several kids.
> 3)  Kauai Beach Club is in the middle of more action and the grounds are beautiful, but the villas (converted hotel rooms) themselves are the least desirable of the dozen or so MVCI resorts we have stayed at.  The older section in Maui (also a hotel conversion) is so much nicer than KBC (even after KBC's recent renovations) that they are not even in the same ballpark.  Take KBC only if you cannot get either of the other two resorts.



If your doing anything more than sleeping in your unit you may be wasting your vacation in paradise. KBC may have smaller units but the grounds, beach and pool are by far the best IMO. I don't go to paradise to hang in my room but different strokes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2012)

burg1121 said:


> If your doing anything more than sleeping in your unit you may be wasting your vacation in paradise. KBC may have smaller units but the grounds, beach and pool are by far the best IMO. I don't go to paradise to hang in my room but different strokes.



I have never understood why the, "but you're only going to be sleeping in it" room argument comes up here, on timeshare message boards.  If the room layouts and resort amenities aren't important, why bother purchasing timeshares at all?!  Why not just stick with renting the cheapest Motel 6 rate you can find?

We went to Kauai for two weeks and certainly didn't run all over the island for every one of our non-sleeping minutes - to us that wouldn't be a vacation, it would be torture.  We loved the restaurants and pool at KBC but only stayed one night in the hotel section there.  We LOVED Waiohai and would go back there anytime, although we did have one day when the waves at the beach were too much for us (and we're experienced east coast swimmers.)  Kauai Lagoons had yet to jump off the drawing board when we there.

We packed a picnic lunch and ate on the clay rocks at the second Waimea Canyon lookout - that moment still stands out as one of our family's most wonderful vacation memories.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

burg1121 said:


> If your doing anything more than sleeping in your unit you may be wasting your vacation in paradise. KBC may have smaller units but the grounds, beach and pool are by far the best IMO. I don't go to paradise to hang in my room but different strokes.



If I wanted the KBC amenities, I would stay at Kauai Lagoons if I could.  It is a 10 minute walk or a 2 minute free shuttle trip from KBC, you can charge KBC restaurants and shops to your room at KL, etc.  Of course, if KBC is the only one you can afford or get in to, that is a  different story.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Docklander said:


> Wow! That's a big call considering you own Maui Sequel. I couldn't get in to see the rooms at Kauai Lagoons when I drove there today....now I'm really wishing I'd been able to get in! Do you have any pictures?



Sorry, but I don't have any pictures.  Maybe someone else does.  Or there may be a slide show on either the MVCI or Marriott.com web site? I can assure you that the units are probably even nicer than any pictures would indicate.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 10, 2012)

calberry said:


> We traded our 2BR Timberlodge for a 2BR ocean front here at the Kauai Beach club.  They put us in a 7th floor, corner room in the Kilohana wing, which is a wonderful location...no real reason to leave our balcony
> 
> We were in Kauai for 2 weeks 23 years ago for our 20th anniv., but this is our first time back.  We stopped to visit this property back then, but it was a Westin Hotel...LOTS of changes.
> 
> ...






Now that everyone has commented on the timeshare, how about telling us about that Mustang Convertible....   I'm sure you had to pay a large premium daily rate for that car.   Do you find it meets your expectations?





.





.


----------



## Docklander (Sep 10, 2012)

burg1121 said:


> If your doing anything more than sleeping in your unit you may be wasting your vacation in paradise. KBC may have smaller units but the grounds, beach and pool are by far the best IMO. I don't go to paradise to hang in my room but different strokes.



You could also argue that sitting by a pool or swimming in a pool when that beautiful ocean is just yards away is also a waste but it's different strokes for different people. Personally I find the size of the pool immaterial.

We find that one of the huge advantages of Timesharing is that you can get kitchens in the units which cuts down on the cost of a vacation significantly and although we certainly don't spend that much time in the unit we still like to have a feeling of space when we're back at the end of a day of sightseeing. Waiohai seems to do that very nicely where, from what I saw yesterday, KBC would not. That doesn't mean it's not a nice resort...it's just not one that I'd favor over Waiohai.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 10, 2012)

Docklander said:


> You could also argue that sitting by a pool or swimming in a pool when that beautiful ocean is just yards away is also a waste but it's different strokes for different people. Personally I find the size of the pool immaterial.
> 
> We find that one of the huge advantages of Timesharing is that you can get kitchens in the units which cuts down on the cost of a vacation significantly and although we certainly don't spend that much time in the unit we still like to have a feeling of space when we're back at the end of a day of sightseeing. Waiohai seems to do that very nicely where, from what I saw yesterday, KBC would not. That doesn't mean it's not a nice resort...it's just not one that I'd favor over Waiohai.



Totally agree with your summary. However, while _I_ am with you about pools when you are in Hawaii , I have to say that my kids might say otherwise. 12 and 14 years old now. They love the ocean...but they also love playing in a pool.  And 3 children were mentioned for this trip.

My girls love the Waiohai, and say they would prefer to stay there - the pool is smaller, but still fun for them, and they prefer the snorkeling and ocean at that location. They like the cozy size of the resort and spaciousness of the rooms to spread out in. On the whole, most of their time *is *spent in the ocean. At Poipu,  and so many of our other favorite beaches. That said, they REALLY like it when we add a day or two - no more than that -  at the Kauai Beach Club or hotel rooms, specifically for their huge pool...It's a draw for them! Also like the restaurants there. 

So I get how the pool can be more of a factor when including children.


----------



## travelmom11 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Congrats!*

Happy anniversary!  We just left Koolina a couple days ago. Great time as usual.  The last 2 days we had alot of rainfall so hopefully it over by the time you arrive


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 10, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> 1)  Kauai Lagoons has the nicest timeshare units I have ever stayed in.



Since I'll be at Kauai Lagoons for the first time next week, this is really nice to hear.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 10, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> We have stayed at all three and used to own at Waiohai, which we sold through Marriott Resales two years ago because it is not a lockoff.  My humble (not really) opinions for what they are worth:
> 1)  Kauai Lagoons has the nicest timeshare units I have ever stayed in.  This resort would far and away be my favorite for a party of all adults, but....
> 2)  Waiohai would be my recommendation for a party like yours with several kids.
> 3)  Kauai Beach Club is in the middle of more action and the grounds are beautiful, but the villas (converted hotel rooms) themselves are the least desirable of the dozen or so MVCI resorts we have stayed at.  The older section in Maui (also a hotel conversion) is so much nicer than KBC (even after KBC's recent renovations) that they are not even in the same ballpark.  Take KBC only if you cannot get either of the other two resorts.



Would agree with Boca's ranking. We still own at Waiohai, and have spent a week at both Kauai Lagoons and KBC.  Although Waiohai is our overall favorite, we also would rank Kauai Lagoons villas above every other Marriott (including Phuket Beach Club) that we have stayed in, and above Four Seasons Aviara's villas.  There is a reason for that, as they were built originally for Ritz Carlton at much, much higher sales price, and it shows! Although we would not give up the great, easy access beaches at Waiohai just for the KL villas,  a week at Waiohai followed by a week at Kauai Lagoons was just perfect. We would do that again if we could!


----------



## Docklander (Sep 13, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> 1)  Kauai Lagoons has the nicest timeshare units I have ever stayed in.



I really wanted to see the units after that comment so I went back up to KL today and got a sales person to show me into the 3 bed show unit on the 2nd floor of something they call the "elite view" building. Wow. The unit is a 3 bed 3 bath unit and is very very nice. The lanai is almost the size of a Maui sequel studio! The unit felt very spacious (yes, I know it's a 3 bed but still....) and the view was great. I'm not sure the standard of the fixtures and fittings is that much higher than Maui sequel (but it is higher) but the big lanai blows Maui away. I may look into how many points these units cost to exchange into.

p.s I now have pics of KL so, as usual, PM me with your email address if you want them sent to you.


----------



## calberry (Sep 13, 2012)

scrapngen said:


> Wondering how the Waimea area looks after the fire that burned over 3000 acres.   We were on Kauai during that week, so couldn't go up the canyon.



Went up the Waimea Canyon Rd. and did not see any sign of the fire.  But coming down went down into Kekaha (Hwy 552) and that was pretty dramatic. 

Steve


----------



## calberry (Sep 13, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Now that everyone has commented on the timeshare, how about telling us about that Mustang Convertible....   I'm sure you had to pay a large premium daily rate for that car.   Do you find it meets your expectations?
> .



It was $426 for 8 days, vs $369 for a Dodge Avenger on Oahu for 7 days.

And yes, it was fun, and worth it!  We had one when we were here on our 20th anniv. (23 years ago) so needed to relive those memories  






Steve


.


----------



## calberry (Sep 14, 2012)

Gee, I don't check back for a couple of days and turns out I've missed a lively discussion.

Since it seems my thread got hijacked into comparing the 3 Marriott's on Kauai, let me add my opinions...take them for that  

We LOVE it here at KBC and would come back in a minute and bring all 6 grand kids (if we took grand-kids on OUR vacations! :hysterical: )  And will trade back again!!!  The kitchen SUCKS (which we knew coming in), but I was also VERY disappointed to find the BBQ area to be SO far from our tower (Kilohana) that I didn't even bother using it (unlike Ko Olina which I use nightly).  So we bought some microwaveable dinners and bagged salad at Safeway, and I brought back take-out the other nights from Duke's and other places walkable from here.  Eating dinner on our balcony certainly beats the view at both Dukes and Portofino!

We are "beach front", 2BR, 7th floor, corner unit and sitting on our balcony watching people on the beach, watching the surfers, watching the small boats sail in and out of the harbor...could not really be better.  






We did a drive-by of the Lagoons.  Our opinion was that it was too isolated and would be WAY too boring for us.

We drove down to the Poipu area (had a great lunch at the Beach House...were there last BEFORE it blew away in '92...stayed in the condo right across the street) and stopped and did a walk-around at Waiohai.  *IF* I owned there, and* IF* I had an OF I would really like/love it there.  I thought the beach looked great, and I loved the opportunity to snorkel right off the beach.  BUT, since we would have to trade in, it appears to me that there are MANY rooms there that do not have any view at all (as opposed to our fantastic trade into KBC), and that alone will keep us coming back to KBC.

This is our last night here at KBC     The only good news is that at 10am tomorrow we fly to Ko Olina for a "owner's" week there  

Steve


----------



## calberry (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is a short YouTube video I took this evening from our balcony.  The 'beeping' you might hear in the background is the microwave telling me our Macaroni Grill pasta is ready  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m81LJ38CbPA&feature=youtu.be

Oh, and the loud noise in the background...the surf :whoopie: 

Steve


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 14, 2012)

calberry said:


> We drove down to the Poipu area (had a great lunch at the Beach House...were there last BEFORE it blew away in '92...stayed in the condo right across the street) and stopped and did a walk-around at Waiohai.  *IF* I owned there, and* IF* I had an OF I would really like/love it there.  I thought the beach looked great, and I loved the opportunity to snorkel right off the beach.  BUT, since we would have to trade in, it appears to me that there are MANY rooms there that do not have any view at all (as opposed to our fantastic trade into KBC), and that alone will keep us coming back to KBC.



There are no deeded OF units at Waiohai.  All units are deeded either OV or IV.  

Marriott was guilty of wild "grade inflation" when designating Waiohai units.  Although some of the OV units are spectacular (you thought some were OF), others have only a sliver of ocean.  And although some of the IV units are lovely, some have a view of a parking lot.  

OTOH, many KBC units also have mediocre views.  If you were assigned an OF unit on an exchange, you were lucky -- and you should enjoy it fully.


----------



## calberry (Sep 14, 2012)

vacationtime1 said:


> OTOH, many KBC units also have mediocre views.  If you were assigned an OF unit on an exchange, you were lucky -- and you should enjoy it fully.



Since this is our last night I can tell you that yes, we have enjoyed it fully.   

As we looked around we could see that there are MANY KBC units that would be less than desirable...like looking right over a roof  

OTOH, it is my understanding that ALL 2BR units are OF or OV, and I assume the not so good view rooms are the garden view...which is why we traded in here in the first place   I guess we were lucky to get the OF, vs the OV.

Steve


----------



## Steve A (Sep 14, 2012)

We will be at the KBC in January for 10 days. We have been to Waiohai. Indeed the units there are far superior, but I do not like the location on that part of the island and I do not care for the restaurants there. Also, I found the beaches in front of the Waiohai to be loaded with coral and rocks unlike the bay at the KBC. I cut myself pretty seriously the first day we were at Waiohai.

As  to Ko'Olina, we visited during their initial construction and it did not attract me. Isolated, nice views of an oil refinery, and lagoons rather than ocean or bay. If i visited now would it be different?


----------



## calberry (Sep 14, 2012)

Steve A said:


> As  to Ko'Olina, we visited during their initial construction and it did not attract me. Isolated, nice views of an oil refinery, and lagoons rather than ocean or bay. If i visited now would it be different?



Nothing has changed...well, except Mickey Mouse moved in next door to JW :hysterical: 

Oh, and if you were there during "initial" construction then there are now two additional buildings...with one remaining to complete the project.  And there was an expansion to the little shopping center across the street from Disney.

Steve


----------



## calberry (Sep 15, 2012)

Two weeks ago I made my room request for our stay at Ko Olina. Today I got my wish.  Wow!   

Now it's time for about 50 sunset pics :hysterical: 










And here is a short video;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oWZBzfZc4Q&feature=youtu.be

Steve


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 15, 2012)

*Mustang not a real good choice*



TheTimeTraveler said:


> Now that everyone has commented on the timeshare, how about telling us about that Mustang Convertible....   I'm sure you had to pay a large premium daily rate for that car.   Do you find it meets your expectations?
> 
> .



When we were on Kauai in 2009, we were offerred and we accepted a Mustang convertible.  They didn't charge us a dime more than our mid-sized rental.  So we jumped at it.

The pluses:  it looked and the engine/muffler sounded good.  The top lowered easily.

The negatives:  poor mileage (maybe 16 mpg).  On Maui we had a Chevy HHR (ugly) but it got 26 mpg.  Maybe if we were able to drive faster than 25 mph (that seems abt tops on Kauai) then we would have gotten better mileage.  

Small trunk.  My wife has a really big suitcase.  It wouldn't fit in the trunk - period.  I tried to put it in the back seat.  The only way to get the suitcase into the backseat was to lower the top.

With the top down, we were warm and got sunburned. 

So although it was fun to drive, I'll take something else next time.


----------



## calberry (Sep 15, 2012)

BJRSanDiego said:


> When we were on Kauai in 2009, we were offerred and we accepted a Mustang convertible.  They didn't charge us a dime more than our mid-sized rental.  So we jumped at it.
> 
> The pluses:  it looked and the engine/muffler sounded good.  The top lowered easily.
> 
> ...



I guess times have changed!  We got over 20 mpg (Instantaneous feedback from the dash) and both our checked bags (40 lbs each) fit in the trunk...with the top down!  The top takes up no room in the trunk.   Ours had only 1,700 miles on it and was great.  We saw others that had people in the back seat, but I would not want to be one of them myself  

Steve


----------



## jont (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the great pix and videos. enjoy your stay!


----------



## calberry (Sep 16, 2012)

jont said:


> Thanks for the great pix and videos. enjoy your stay!



Thanks, and oh boy, are we ever!  THIS is why we bought here!!!!






Steve


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 16, 2012)

What a beautiful view you have.    Enjoy it to the fullest.  I would much rather sit on my own lanai then sit around the pool with rows of lounges next to you  unless you want to dive in the pool and swim but the ocean is so much nicer.

A lot of the picture links didn't open.  Have others noticed that?


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow that view is awesome!  I've only stayed as on a local rate as a hotel room renter..and got a view of the parking lot. lol  But I'm from here. Still to get to wake up in the morning and look at that. How wonderful is that?!!  Enjoy your stay on Oahu!!


----------



## calberry (Sep 16, 2012)

iconnections said:


> What a beautiful view you have.    Enjoy it to the fullest.  I would much rather sit on my own lanai then sit around the pool with rows of lounges next to you  unless you want to dive in the pool and swim but the ocean is so much nicer.



In previous stays in both the other 2 towers we have taken lounges out by the breakers on the grass under the palm trees and made that our place to 'hang out'.  But as you observe, the only reason to leave our lanai now is when the sun starts coming in just after 2pm and it gets too hot  .  Then we head down to the pool   Just in time for Happy Hour  



iconnections said:


> A lot of the picture links didn't open.  Have others noticed that?



My *guess* on the pics is that I am sharing here one or two from an album that I have posted for friends/family on Facebook, so unless you are a 'friend' you would not be able to open any of the other pics.






Steve


----------



## lancejr (Sep 17, 2012)

calberry said:


> Gee, I don't check back for a couple of days and turns out I've missed a lively discussion.
> 
> Since it seems my thread got hijacked into comparing the 3 Marriott's on Kauai, let me add my opinions...take them for that



Steve: Sorry about that, but it looks like my question indeed endeded up hijacking your thread.

I would like to thank everybody for the great feedback. TUG is a fantastic resource.


----------



## calberry (Sep 17, 2012)

lancejr said:


> Steve: Sorry about that, but it looks like my question indeed endeded up hijacking your thread.
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for the great feedback. TUG is a fantastic resource.



No problem!

Aloha

Steve


----------



## kmij (Sep 17, 2012)

steve,

thanks for the great photos you posted.  we also own at ko'olina anld can't wait to get back there this winter.....when the snow flies in MN!!
i am going to keep your photos so i can occasionally look them up and see how beautiful it is there.  enjoy the rest of your stay.
thanks for sharing!
jean


----------



## calberry (Sep 17, 2012)

kmij said:


> steve,
> 
> thanks for the great photos you posted.  we also own at ko'olina anld can't wait to get back there this winter.....when the snow flies in MN!!
> i am going to keep your photos so i can occasionally look them up and see how beautiful it is there.  enjoy the rest of your stay.
> ...



Glad you are enjoying them.  I will do a more 'complete' slideshow once we got home and post a link in this thread.

Steve


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 17, 2012)

calberry said:


> Glad you are enjoying them.  I will do a more 'complete' slideshow once we got home and post a link in this thread.
> 
> Steve


Wow you really had some nice room assignments, those views are to die for!!

I just noticed your Ko Olina view category. That is really very nice.


----------



## calberry (Sep 18, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Wow you really had some nice room assignments, those views are to die for!!
> 
> I just noticed your Ko Olina view category. That is really very nice.



At both KBC and KO, when I checked in they acknowledged they had done their best they could to meet our room request...ya think!?!

We keep telling ourselves that anything after this is going to be a 'let down'.  But on the other hand, just being here is great, no matter where the room (OK, almost no matter...I saw a few above the parking lot that I would NOT want to be in!!!).

Steve


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 18, 2012)

calberry said:


> We keep telling ourselves that anything after this is going to be a 'let down'.  But on the other hand, just being here is great, no matter where the room (OK, almost no matter...I saw a few above the parking lot that I would NOT want to be in!!!).
> Steve



That is what we said when we received an 8th floor corner OF in Feb in Maui but we also realized the same that just being there is great, although a premium view does make it "greater".


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 18, 2012)

calberry said:


> At both KBC and KO, when I checked in they acknowledged they had done their best they could to meet our room request...ya think!?!
> 
> We keep telling ourselves that anything after this is going to be a 'let down'.  But on the other hand, just being here is great, no matter where the room (OK, almost no matter...I saw a few above the parking lot that I would NOT want to be in!!!).
> 
> Steve



Good thing my wife does not read TUG. We'll be at KoOlina Thursday PM until the next Friday, but I doubt we'll get a room like that. Our first night is a points night in a 1br that is supposed to be OV or OF (forget). The one I own is "Island". Last trip we looked at the big pool and lagoon---pretty good view for "Island". Also going to KBC and Waihoi after (2 nights in KBC on points)----FF miles trip---you kind of have to work around the flight and hope the exchange mainly matches, as you know. We swapped MOC for Waihoi (sp?). No convertible, though.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Great pictures...   So, did they redo the pool at Ko'Olina?  It just looks different to me.  The view is beautiful...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 18, 2012)

So are there some bad OVs at Ko Olina? I would think there would be alot of views like this. Are the side towers that are shown partially Oceanside views or OV?


----------



## calberry (Sep 18, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So are there some bad OVs at Ko Olina? I would think there would be alot of views like this. Are the side towers that are shown partially Oceanside views or OV?



Some are better than others.  This pic is our room 2 years ago; OV, 13th floor, Moana tower.  It's nice, but we are now a LOT closer to the ocean than then.

Steve


----------



## calberry (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's a pano I did today (4 pics stitched together).  In the context of one OV vs another, imagine the view in the front bldg on the right (Nai'a) vs the far back (Moana...just left of center in the pic).

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...768.1503827197&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

Steve


----------

